# Fifa 22



## Milo (27 Settembre 2021)

Avete provato fifa 22? Come vi sembra???

a me fa assolutamente schifo, ingiocabile, non ho la possibilità di manovrare i giocatori come voglio. Sono su binari e più di quello non possono fare.

dopo una partita e mezzo ho spento (le 10 ore prova)


----------



## mabadi (27 Settembre 2021)

osceno , a parte scriptatissimo, con la buffonata dell'anteprima dei pacchetti per paura che li "arrestino"
Su xbox x a volte perde frame in maniera evidente si blocca propria altre volte la palla è più avanti della parte che vedi.... complimenti come sempre


----------



## Milo (27 Settembre 2021)

Sono tentato di non comprarlo, dopo 2 partite spengo perché non mi sembra nemmeno un gioco di calcio


----------



## Raryof (27 Settembre 2021)

Io ho smesso di giocare a Fifa/Pes e giochi in generale nel 2013, in pratica mi sono fermato poco prima che uscisse Fifa 14.
Ero un full manualista convinto e mi divertivo da matti a giocare 2 vs 2 (nelle stanze) impostando il full manual per tutti, giocavo FUT anche e tenevo testa tranquillamente alla miriade di semi-assisted che immagino ci siano ancora oggi, per me il divertimendo era quello, tanto che finii in una squadra di pro club dove ovviamente ero un pesce rosso in un lago pieno di pesci neri, beccai anche dei top manualisti che se la cavavano alla grande pure in pro club e li sfidai, praticamente mai perso una partita o pochissime con altri manualisti.
Ma penso di aver fatto bene perché questo gioco è fatto per rendere forti un po' tutti, giochi già imparato e dai gameplay che ho visto mi pare che abbiano messo dentro della roba per rendere più "reali" i passaggi scriptati, cioè gli errori di misura o mal dosati, mentre tantissimi passaggi di gente che preme a caso finiscono poi perfettamente sui piedi perché appunto scriptati, quel senso di realtà che non può esserci nella distribuzione dei passaggi assistiti diventa un senso di "realtà" dove i giocatori fanno le mossette o robe simili e quindi è tutta una ricerca al giocatore più veloce. Mi facevano troppo ridere le combinazioni assistite con tanto di cross a scavalcare, ovviamente un tempo erano fatte anche peggio, adesso immagino ci siano portieri terribilmente più forti o una percentuale di respinte difensive stranamente maggiori, così come le paratone.
Fiero non possessore di Fifa.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Avete provato fifa 22? Come vi sembra???
> 
> a me fa assolutamente schifo, ingiocabile, non ho la possibilità di manovrare i giocatori come voglio. Sono su binari e più di quello non possono fare.
> 
> dopo una partita e mezzo ho spento (le 10 ore prova)


Ho smesso di giocare da un po' di anni, appena mi sono accorto che mi stavano fregando.

Quando giocavi online, se stavi tanto tempo senza giocare, appena rientravi ti faceva vincere 4 o 5 o 6 partite consecutive.
Poi improvvisamente i tuoi giocatori parevano giocare con i sassi in tasca, iniziavi a perdere.

Poi non giocavi per un po', e taaaaccc, ricominciavo ad essere una schiaccia sassi.

Ma via, per carità.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Settembre 2021)

Io sono 2 anni che non lo compro più. Mi fa solo incazzare. Potrei valutare di prenderlo solo per la carriera


----------



## Giangy (27 Settembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Avete provato fifa 22? Come vi sembra???
> 
> a me fa assolutamente schifo, ingiocabile, non ho la possibilità di manovrare i giocatori come voglio. Sono su binari e più di quello non possono fare.
> 
> dopo una partita e mezzo ho spento (le 10 ore prova)


E uguale all'anno scorso, cambia solo qualche scenografia e qualche volto nuovo, più qualche dettaglio migliorato. Pensare che il nuovo PES (Efootball), sarà anche peggio, anche se gratis.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Settembre 2021)

Io lo compro un anno si e uno no.
Quest'anno sono curioso e lo prendo, ma non so se comprare oggi la ultimate edition per avere i FP in piu e i 4 giorni di accesso anticipato o aspettare il 1 ottobre.


----------



## davoreb (27 Settembre 2021)

io da quanto ho fatto figli non lo ho più preso. prima tutti gli anni per una decina di anni.

A me piaceva giocare online stagioni e su fut ma il famoso "momentum" a volte era assolutamente insopportabile di base mi allenavo per un paio di tornei l'anno che facevamo con amici di diverse ore.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2021)

Milo ha scritto:


> Avete provato fifa 22? Come vi sembra???
> 
> a me fa assolutamente schifo, ingiocabile, non ho la possibilità di manovrare i giocatori come voglio. Sono su binari e più di quello non possono fare.
> 
> dopo una partita e mezzo ho spento (le 10 ore prova)


Fedelissimo a Virtua Striker, che emulo su PC e lo gioco costantemente.  No grazie.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Settembre 2021)

ci sono ancora i server privati di pes6 con gli aggiornamenti delle rose?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2021)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io sono 2 anni che non lo compro più. Mi fa solo incazzare. Potrei valutare di prenderlo solo per la carriera


Se vuoi fare la carriera in Italia forse non conviene. Quest'anno hanno la licenza Serie A, MA:
- Niente Serie B, nemmeno quella fake
- Niente promozioni e retrocessioni in Serie A
- Un solo stadio italiano: San Siro

Praticamente non provano nemmeno a darci una bella esperienza in A, specialmente nel confronto con Bundes e Liga (oltre alla EPL ovviamente)


----------



## Giangy (27 Settembre 2021)

Efootball lo provo giusto per curiosità, visto che è gratis. Ma immagino non ci sarà nemmeno gusto, visto che mancano anche li alcune squadre di A più la Premier, che sarà ancora fake, eccezione Arsenal, Liverpool e United. Poi ho letto che gli aggiornamenti saranno a pagamento.


----------



## Theochedeo (27 Settembre 2021)

Ma ragazzi parlate di fifa 22 nex gen? Perché nel caso sarebbe grave non vedere un miglioramento nonostante l'hardware nuovo..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Settembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Se vuoi fare la carriera in Italia forse non conviene. Quest'anno hanno la licenza Serie A, MA:
> - Niente Serie B, nemmeno quella fake
> - Niente promozioni e retrocessioni in Serie A
> - Un solo stadio italiano: San Siro
> ...


Eh lo so…pur non comprandolo mi tengo comunque molto informato perché la speranza è l’ultima a morire ahah


----------



## mabadi (27 Settembre 2021)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi parlate di fifa 22 nex gen? Perché nel caso sarebbe grave non vedere un miglioramento nonostante l'hardware nuovo..


io mi riferivo alla nex gen. In alcune occasioni scatta vistosamente e i riferisco alle partite contro la CPU.

Sono indeciso se prenderlo, mi ha appena pescato un giocatore che vale 240.000


----------



## Milo (27 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io lo compro un anno si e uno no.
> Quest'anno sono curioso e lo prendo, ma non so se comprare oggi la ultimate edition per avere i FP in piu e i 4 giorni di accesso anticipato o aspettare il 1 ottobre.



se scarichi a ea play e ti abboni per 1 mese a 1€ (poi disattivi subito il rinnovo) hai 10 ore di gioco di fifa 22, già disponibile


----------



## Milo (27 Settembre 2021)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi parlate di fifa 22 nex gen? Perché nel caso sarebbe grave non vedere un miglioramento nonostante l'hardware nuovo..



miglioramento grafico certo, giocabilita orrenda per me


----------



## vota DC (27 Settembre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Efootball lo provo giusto per curiosità, visto che è gratis. Ma immagino non ci sarà nemmeno gusto, visto che mancano anche li alcune squadre di A più la Premier, che sarà ancora fake, eccezione Arsenal, Liverpool e United. Poi ho letto che gli aggiornamenti saranno a pagamento.


Boh io ho letto che manca la serie B ma in compenso il campionato inglese ha tutte le serie, compreso l'equivalente della C2 con persino la squadra di una città di 7000 abitanti.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Settembre 2021)

Non sono ancora convinta di comprare Fifa22 anche perché ho una Ps4, sono più propensa a comprare NBA 2k22


----------



## Andre96 (28 Settembre 2021)

Lo sto provando con le 10 ore di EA Play su Xbox. Avendo il Gamepass, è già incluso.
Rispetto allo scorso Fifa l'unica cosa realmente carina che ho notato al momento sono le animazioni dei portieri, fanno parate molto più credibili. Per il resto mi pare che i giocatori palla al piede si muovano davvero troppo a caso, molto più del solito, e sia impossibile difendere.
Inoltre OFFLINE ogni tanto mi ha laggato, però questa credo sia una cosa che risolveranno al primo aggiornamento, quindi non la prenderei troppo in considerazione come contro.
Lo prenderò per alcuni motivi. Primo perchè praticamente non lo pago grazie a del credito che ho. Poi perchè alla fine ci posso giocare durante l'anno con qualche amico, non per forza su FUT. E anche FUT se non lo prendi troppo sul serio, un mesetto lo gioco anche. Poi qualche ora la si perde anche su Pro Club e carriera.
Diciamo che se lo prendi per quello che è, un gioco appunto, e lo giochi senza troppa agitazione, ci sta.
Alla fine gli altri giochi costano uguale e offrono massimo 20 ore di esperienza. Fifa pur non essendo perfetto, un 50 ore durante la stagione calcistica è difficile non te le prenda. Ci giochi calmo, magari con qualche amico, ti fai una carriera.
Io la vedo così. Poi certo, uno potrebbe continuare a giocare al 21, quello è un altro discorso e sono scelte personali.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Settembre 2021)

Io mi sono fermato a Fifa 19, è sempre uguale... poi ogni anno sono indeciso se comprarlo o meno ed alla fine vince sempre l'austerity


----------



## The P (28 Settembre 2021)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Efootball lo provo giusto per curiosità, visto che è gratis. Ma immagino non ci sarà nemmeno gusto, visto che mancano anche li alcune squadre di A più la Premier, che sarà ancora fake, eccezione Arsenal, Liverpool e United. Poi ho letto che gli aggiornamenti saranno a pagamento.


Ma un gioco dove fare una carriera, anche con gameplay alla Sensible World Of Soccer esiste ancora o sono tutti con TOT, giocatori leggendari e menate simili?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Settembre 2021)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Non sono ancora convinta di comprare Fifa22 anche perché ho una Ps4, sono più propensa a comprare NBA 2k22


Fifa 22 è uguale al 21,hanno aggiunto la modalità crea il tuo club nella carriera e qualche stadio nuovo, per il resto è identico al precedente.


----------

